# keep updated on my 1 gal



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

as some of you know im attempting a 1 gallon nano SW tank... i wont call it a reef...

so far here it is... its nothing at all really, but you have to start somewhere










i started with a 1 gallon tank i got on clearance for $12... it cam with the light and lil hob filter... my goal is to make this tank as self maintained as posible, while still keeping it inexpensive and stable...

so far all i have done is modify the light slightly so that i could twist it down closer to the water and buy a 25w heater.... its been cycling for a week and i currently have low levels of ammonia and nitrate...

some issues i am facing are...

1. evaporation... im trying to fix this some of you may have seen my post in DIY... ill keep you up dated on what i use as my final solution...

2. lack of sand... i need to get some in, just cant find the right kind... all i have found is like big and coarse or like really really really fine... should i mix it like 25% coarse 75% fine?

3. lighting sucks currently... im actually looking into fixing that, but during the cycle im not really too worred about it since alot of ppl say you dont need it and the use of light will only make algae grow...

4. i gotta get this thing skimmed... im building up a definate film... im thinking this...

basically attatching a tube to the side of my tank with heater clamps... and putting my hob intake in the tube... of course the bottom of the tube will be plugged... this will only allow water from the top of the tank to flow over the top of the tube and be picked up by the hob... this way the fil will be passed through the filter... also with will cause it to stir with the water and hopefully allow it to be more efectively filtered by the biological filtration in the tank...

heres a quick pic...










well thats all i got right now ill keep this thread updated with pics and ideas i have...

all constructive comments are welcome...

-me


----------



## freshreef (Sep 8, 2006)

thats SOO COOL! LOL so what are you gona do with it? just sand and live rock?


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

i might do some minute stuff like sexy shrimp or something... its not in my plans to torture a fish in such a small tank... sooo for a while... its gonna be lr... ls... and a few hitchhikers if i get any...

-me


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

the only problem i see with your overflow idea is that if any water evaporates, it gonna only change level in that tube, so if a cup of water goes, its gonna run dry and kill your filter. good idea though, but you should think of some kinda top off.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah im working on that... i had the same thought... im gonna get my auto top off working b4 i do the skimmer... then the auto top off has to go in the tube, because the level in the tank will always be the same... (i know common sence, but im sure someone had had an auto top off put into a tank instead of the sump b4...)

-me


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Well i rigged an auto top off with one problem... when i got it all sealed up and filled with water i and turned it upside down to test it.... the bottle crushed and most of the water ran out.... soooooo i need an sturdier bottle... as easy as that sounds... i just havent stopped by a coke machine yet...

my plan is to get one today and get it it curing so i can test the bottle over the next week to see if i have any osmosis... if i dont then i will install it and my "skimmer" mid next week...

oh yeah im gonna try to go get some live sand from a buddy that has had his tank set up for about a year... just have to do some driving to get to it... so hopefully my tank will be in a bit better shape next update i give...

-me


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

soooo nothing really has changed... ive been doing too offs myself since i havent had time to rig anything... im thinking about doing a homemade tank to increase volume slightly and get my equipment out of the display area and into a sump...

ok so here is the thing im actually writing about... i saw something pretty cool today... some lil creatures have been comming out and apparently i havent been doing too bad on this because i keep seeing more and more things popping out.. and tonigh this lil snail/slug came out of a hole and i noticed him wandering around... well he rared up and "spit" about 7 times... looked like lil puffs of smoke... dont know if it was a reproduction thing or a waste release, but thats y i watch the tank to see lil stuff like that happen...

-me


----------



## DanCoFishTails (Oct 6, 2006)

I used to have one just like this on the counter at my old job...we grew all kinds of polyps in it with a coralife 50/50 screw in bulb.....it was kewl except for the topping off twice a day....


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

how much are you loosing to evaporation a day?


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

the water is prolly 6 or 7 inches deep... and i loose about 1/2" per day (its not winter yet and im afraid im gonna loose alot more then and have to do a twice a day top off) so like 5% maybe...

-me


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow - that's one big rock in there. ! LOL !!


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

actually its one small rock... well its only like 1.2 pounds...

-me


----------



## AQUAMARINE (Nov 24, 2006)

its more of a pico


----------

